# Predictions For 2012 Cubing



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 31, 2011)

Since a new year is around the corner, and since cubing is always progressing at astonishing almost exponential rates, I wanted to hear your predictions for Records that will be broken next year. What do you think times will look like for the difference WCA events? What about cubing statistics? How many more competitors will the WCA see? It's always cool to do these and look back and see who was the closest and who was way off and by how much. An example from last year:







Rhanza also made these predictions:

2x2: 0.77 single by Rowe, 1.86 average by Faz.
3x3: 6.32 single by Faz, 7.49 average by Faz.
4x4: 25.98 single by Faz, 30.93 average by Faz.
5x5: 55.68 single by Syuhei, 1:02.91 average by Faz.
OH: 9.68 single by Piti Pichedpan, 14.04 average by Faz.
BLD: 26.84 single by GAOC.
Megaminx: 43.91 by Bodor Bálint, and some megafast(er) average by him.
6x6: 2:04.61 by Michal Halczuk, 2:19.63 average by Michal Halczuk.
Magic: 0.68 single by Yuxuan Wang, 0.75 average by Yuzuan Wang.
4BLD: 4:15.68 by Ville Seppänen.
5BLD: 9:20.84 by Ville Seppänen.
MBLD: 20/20 59:59 by Iril.
Skewb: 3.40 single by Meep, 5.79 average by Andrew Kang (loljk).

Let's hear your predictions for 2012!

My predictions for 2012:

2x2: 0.68 single, 0.99 avg
3x3: 4.21 single, 6.89 avg
4x4: 27.27 single, 32.32 avg
5x5: 49.94 single, 57.04 avg
6x6: 1:34.04 single, 1:45.04 avg

OH: 7.65 single, 11.50 avg
BLD: 19.89 single, 29.46 avg
Megaminx: 39.88 single, 41.43 avg
Feet: 19.20 single, 20.34 avg


----------



## MostEd (Dec 31, 2011)

the biggest thing to happen would be sub30 4x4 nothing much


----------



## Akash Rupela (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2, average 1.75
3x3, single 4.78, average 6.59
4x4, single 28.24
5x5, single 52.35, average 57.23
6x6, single 1.40, average 1.50
OH, average 11.55
(whats the BLD avg doing there?


----------



## cubelover111 (Dec 31, 2011)

sub 5 3x3 single


----------



## Pro94 (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2 single: -
2x2 avg: sub 2.00
3x3 single: 5.30
3x3 avg: 7.10
4x4 single: sub27
4x4 avg: 32.xx
5x5 single: 49.xx
5x5 avg: 55.xx
6x6 single: sub 1:42
6x6 mean: sub 1:50
7x7 single: 2:58.xx
7x7 mean: 3:10.xx
3x3 OH single: 8.50
3x3 OH avg: 12.10
3x3 BLD: 27.xx
3x3 FM: -
3x3 WF single: 28.xx
3x3 WF mean: 33.xx
Megaminx single: 39.xx
Megaminx avg: 45.xx
Pyraminx single: -
Pyraminx avg: 3.20
Square-1 single: -
Square-1 avg: 10.xx
Clock single: sub 5
Clock avg: 6.30
Magic single: 0.66
Magic avg: 0.74
Master Magic single: -
Master Magic avg: -
4x4 BLD: sub 3
5x5 BLD: sub 8
Multi BLD: 25 points

(If skewb will be added)
Skewb single: 3.10
Skewb avg: 5.xx


----------



## Carrot (Dec 31, 2011)

Odder will ragequit megaminx...
pyra avg WR goes sub 3  some noob steals Oka's single WR with super easy scramble


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 31, 2011)

all feliks except square-1 x)


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 31, 2011)

I feel as if only the larger and more complex puzzles will be broken because there's a lot more room to break a WR than say Felik's 5.66. But here's mine:

2x2 single: .69 (remains the same)
2x2 avg: 2.02 RTCAcameron
3x3 single: 5.66 (remains the same)
3x3 avg: 7.58 Feliks
4x4 single: 29.08 Feliks, Giovanni Contardi, or Matts Valk (But I cheer for Feliks)
4x4 avg: 34.64 Feliks
5x5 single: 54.38 Feliks or Yu Nakajima
5x5 avg: 58.98 Feliks
6x6 single: 1:48.64 Kevin Hays (sorry Feliks )
6x6 mean: 1:58.90 Kevin Hays
7x7 single: 3:04.72 Michał Halczuk
7x7 mean: 3:18.54 Michał Halczuk
3x3 OH single: 9.22 Michał Pleskowicz
3x3 OH avg: 12.11 Feliks or Piti Pichedpan 
3x3 BLD: 26.81 Aronpm
Pyraminx single: .98 ODDER FTW!
Pyraminx avg: 3.19 ODDER FTW!
4x4 BLD: 2:19.87 Daniel Sheppard
5x5 BLD: 5:54.90 Zane Carney
Multi BLD: 30/32 Zane Carney


----------



## Ágoston Török (Dec 31, 2011)

3x3 - 5.66 remains
OH singe 8.99, avg 12.12
4x4 single 27.52, avg 33.28 by FAZ
BLD - 26.32 by Marcell Endrey


----------



## rubikmaster (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2 average: sub-2
3x3 average: sub-7.5
4x4 single: sub-30 average: sub-35
6x6 average: sub-2:00
3x3 Blindfold: sub-30
3x3 Multi-Blindfold: 24/25 cubes


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 31, 2011)

I don't think 2012 will be as crazy as 2011 or 2010.


----------



## yoinneroid (Dec 31, 2011)

those non-cubic puzzle will get crazier WR times
how about the hardware stuff? looking forward for some reverse cutting bigcubes?


----------



## rubiksarlen (Dec 31, 2011)

yoinneroid said:


> those non-cubic puzzle will get crazier WR times
> how about the hardware stuff? looking forward for some reverse cutting bigcubes?


 
big cubes that can corner-cut well are quite rare...


----------



## BlueDevil (Dec 31, 2011)

@OP, how is someone supposed to get a .99 2x2 average? Half the people to even get a time under 1 sec got an scramble. No way that someone gets 4 easy scrambles – After all, a human can only take his hands off the timer, pick up a cube, and put his hands back so fast, let alone actually solve the cube in the process.
Otherwise, your predictions seem mostly reasonable.

I see that no record will be truly 'smashed', but that many will just barely beat out their 2011 predecessor


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 31, 2011)

Event: Single/average
2x2: 0.69 unless <4 move scramble/1.9x
3x3: 5.66/7.2x
4x4: 28.xx/33.xx
5x5: 54.xx/59.94
6x6: 1:40.xx/1:48.xx
7x7: 3:07.xx/3:1x.xx
OH: 9.1x/11.xx
BLD: 25.xx
4BLD: 2:xx.xx
5BLD: 9:2x.xx
MultiBLD: 25/>25
Magic: 0.68/0.75
MasterMagic: 1.68/1.75
Pyraminx: 1.93/2.72 because e
Feet: lol/lol
FMC: 22
Sq1: 8.3x/10.5x
Megaminx: 40.xx/46.xx
Clock: 5.4x/6.9x


----------



## JackJ (Dec 31, 2011)

OH single: sub 9
4x4 single: sub 29
2x2 avg: Sub 2.12 (NOT SUB 2)


----------



## Alcuber (Dec 31, 2011)

Single/Average

2x2: 0.69/1.82
3x3: 5.44/7.33
4x4: 27.88/32.91
5x5: 52.18/57.71
6x6: 1:46.54/1:53.95
7x7: 3:07.68/3:19.21
3BLD: 28.97
OH: 9.53/12.73
FMC: 22
Feet: 30.15/33.89
Megaminx: 41.44/45.82
Pyraminx: 1.93/3.14
Square-1: 7.06/11.07
Clock: 4.81/6.72
Magic: 0.68/0.74
MMagic: 1.68/1.75
4BLD: 3:16.44
5BLD: 9:03.22
MultiBLD: 30/30 58:28


----------



## ThomasJE (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't see anyone breaking Faz's 5.66 single. It was a lucky scramble, but I reckon that there will be some sub 6's.


----------



## AustinReed (Dec 31, 2011)

BlueDevil said:


> Half the people to even get a time under 1 sec got an scramble.


 
Indeed they did. 

I don't think 3x3 single is going to change. 4x4 will be sub 30. 5x5 will be sub 55. 2x2 average is going down but not sub 2.



> I can't see anyone breaking Faz's 5.66 single. It was a lucky scramble,



No it wasn't.


----------



## Kirjava (Dec 31, 2011)

Scrambles can't be lucky. The solution was easy.


----------



## blade740 (Dec 31, 2011)

Square-1 sub10 avg.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 31, 2011)

Feliks will win everything at World Championships


----------



## cubecraze1 (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2 sub 2.12 avg
4x4 sub 30 single


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Dec 31, 2011)

Thompson said:


> Feliks will win everything at World Championships


There is no world championships next year...


----------



## Sheldon (Dec 31, 2011)

Clock : sub5 single, sub7 avg.


----------



## cubacca1972 (Dec 31, 2011)

Rubik's Cube brand will continue to do absolutely nothing to improve their product, and therefore will stay irrelevant in the speedcubing hardware game.

Someone uses a method other than Fridrich to place in the top 3 in several competitions.

Someone makes a snarky comment on the forums.


----------



## Divineskulls (Dec 31, 2011)

I see 5BLD, or maybe Thom getting an official sub-10 average with Roux. 
Feliks, Yu, or Dan sub-55ing 5x5.
Definitely sub-30 4x4 single.
Sub-5.5 3x3 single. 6.xy average.
Someone getting a sub-2 2x2 average (Cameron, Anthony, maybe someone else)
And Feliks and Kevin going back and forth breaking 6x6 records. 

Those are just my opinions of what will happen.


----------



## Dene (Dec 31, 2011)

Faz will get at least one WR.


----------



## Riley (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2 single = 0.69, average: 1.87
3x3 single = 5.34, average: 7.32
4x4 single = 27.89, average: 30.14
5x5 single = 54.04, average: 59.26
6x6 single = 1:47.28, average: 1:59.30
7x7 = 2:59.78, average: 3:23.47
3BLD = 25.78
3MBLD = 26/27
4BLD = 2:54.68
5BLD = 8:43.67
Pyraminx single= 1.87, average = 3.19
Megaminx single= 39.42, average = 43.24
Magic single = .68, average: .75
Master Magic single = 1.67, average: 1.75
Clock single = 4.92, average: 6.24
Square 1 single = 8.65 (still), 10.93
Feet single = 30.35, average: 34.29
FMC = 22 (again)


----------



## Mal (Dec 31, 2011)

I think some cuber will come out of no where and challenge Feliks. But Feliks will still beat him. Kevin Hays or Feliks will get a sub 1:50 on 6x6 officially. Zane Carney will get a 25/25 Multi BLD.
Someone like aronpm will break the sub 30 BLD. Sub 30 4x4. RCTACAMERON will beat the 2x2 records.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2: I think at least 3 people will have sub 2 avgs by the end of the year.
3x3: 5.12 single; 6.97 avg
4x4: 27 single; 30 avg


----------



## Jaycee (Dec 31, 2011)

These are all by the end of 2012.

2x2 single stays same.
Sub-2 Average by Cameron 
3x3 single stays the same.
WR average, Feliks.
Sub-28 4x4 single - No idea who.
31.xy Average - No idea who. T_T
Sub 54 5x5 single - Feliks or Dan with Yu coming close
WR average , Feliks
Sub 1:48 6x6 single , Kevin
Sub 1:58 mean, Kevin
7x7 Single WR
Mean WR but just barely.
Sub 29 3BLD - Aron, Zane, Marcell, or Yuhui
21 FMC
Sub 9.2 OH single - Hopefully Michal Ples
WR Average by Michal or Feliks, but just barely.
Sub 40 Mega single
Sub 49 Average
Pyra single WR becos lol scramble will show up eventually
WR average - ODDER
Square-1 single WR stays same
Sub 11.2 Average - Simon Crawford
Clock single WR stays same
WR average - Pierre Bouvier or Sam
4BLD WR by Feliks or Daniel Shep
No 5BLD WR
Multi - 100% by Zane, 27 cubes.

These are just my WR predictions.


----------



## Thompson (Dec 31, 2011)

2x2 single/average: same/1.82
3x3 single/average: 5.64/7.12
4x4 single/average: 28.59/30.67


----------



## Penguino138 (Dec 31, 2011)

mrpotatoman14 said:


> There is no world championships next year...


 
Yeah right....


----------



## aronpm (Dec 31, 2011)

Penguino138 said:


> Yeah right....


 
They're held every 2 years.


----------



## cubernya (Dec 31, 2011)

Thompson said:


> Feliks will win everything at World Championships


 
There's no 2012 WC...


----------



## JyH (Dec 31, 2011)

successful troll is successful

same/sub 2
5.32/7.14
27.97/29.52
52.45/57.33


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 1, 2012)

Sub 9 OH.


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2012)

>Rhanza
1:46





I'm surprised on some of the times being accurate, but the people weren't at all right xD

Let's gogo again:
2x2: 0.69 single Christian Kaserer, 2.0x average Anthony/Rowe/Faz...?
3x3: 5.2x single Faz, 6.9x average Faz
4x4: 28.6x single Mats/Faz/Yumu, 30.0x average Faz
5x5: 48.8x single Faz, 55.6x Faz
6x6: 1:50.xx single Kevin/Faz, 1:58.xx average Kevin/Faz
7x7: 2:59.9x single Michał or Kam Chor Kin, 3:15.xx average Michał or Kam Chor Kin
OH: 8.9x single Faz, 12.4x average Faz
FMC: No change
Feet: No change
3BLD: 26.xx single Zane
4BLD: 3:05 Daniel
5BLD: 9:30 Ville
MBLD: 30/30 59:59 Zane
TBLD: 25.64 single, 35.68 average (God knows who)
Skewb: 3.1x single Sela/Odder/Meep/me, 6.34 average Meep
Mega: 36.xx single Simon, 45.xx average Simon
Pyra: 1.6x Odder, 2.9x Odder
Clock: No change
Sq-1: No change single, 10.9x average Bingliang Li
Magic: lol
MM: lol


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2012)

My predictions:

2x2: 0.69/1.88
3x3: 5.32/7.42
4x4: 27/29
5x5: 49/55
6x6: 1:48/1:56
7x7: 3:03/3:07

OH: 8.5/12.2
Megaminx: 38/45
Pyraminx: 1.85/2.83
SQ1: 7/9
Clock: 4/6
WF: 29/33
FM: 20

Magic: 0.69/0.76
MMagic: 1.68/1.75

3BLD: 28
4BLD: 2:45
5BLD: 6:50
MBLD: 25/25


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 4BLD WR by Feliks or David Shep


Bold choices. Feliks' official solve is his pb by quite some way. Never even heard of the second guy so good luck with that one!



cubacca1972 said:


> Rubik's Cube brand will continue to do absolutely nothing to improve their product, and therefore will stay irrelevant in the speedcubing hardware game.


I can say that the first half of that statement is definitely false. I would suspect the second half is true though, although I haven't tried the new one so I can't be certain

Cba to make my own predictions


----------



## Czery (Jan 1, 2012)

square 1 
==============
avg sub 10 
single sub 7 (with a ep skip, of course)


----------



## Florian (Jan 1, 2012)

2x2 single: .69 (remains the same)
2x2 avg: 1.75 Cameron Stollary
3x3 single: 4.98 Feliks Zemdegs
3x3 avg: 6.99 Feliks Zemdegs
4x4 single: 24.98 Feliks Zemdegs
4x4 avg: 32.94 Feliks Zemdegs
5x5 single: 47.48 Feliks Zemdegs
5x5 avg: 53.89 Feliks Zemdegs
6x6 single: 1:42.64 Kevin Hays 
6x6 mean: 1:52.90 Kevin Hays
7x7 single: 3:02.72 Michał Halczuk
7x7 mean: 3:16.54 Michał Halczuk
3x3 OH single: 8.93 Michał Pleskowicz or Feliks Zemdegs
3x3 OH avg: 12.11 Feliks Zemdegs or Michal Pleskowicz
3x3 BLD: 24.81 Aronpm 
Pyraminx single: 1.5 Yohei Oka
Pyraminx avg: 3.12 Yohei Oka
4x4 BLD: 2:50.48 Daniel Sheppard
5x5 BLD: 5:20.90 Bill Wang 
Multi BLD: 30/30 Zane Carney - don't know how much he'll cube it's his last year of school


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> Bold choices. Feliks' official solve is his pb by quite some way. Never even heard of the second guy so good luck with that one!



Ah, I was not aware it was Feliks' PB. I guess the second guy will get one! 

EDIT : Oh. Now I get it. Sorry Daniel!


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 1, 2012)

2x2 single: .50
2x2 avg: 1.80
3x3 single: Sub-5
3x3 avg: 7.00
4x4 single: Sub-30 By far 23 maybe
4x4 avg: sub-30
5x5 single: sub-50
5x5 avg: sub-50
6x6 single: sub- 1:45
6x6 mean: sub 1:40
7x7 single: sub- 3min
7x7 mean: 3:10
3x3 OH single: 9.00
3x3 OH avg: sub-10
3x3 BLD: sub-30 definatally
3x3 FM: 18
3x3 WF single: stay the same
3x3 WF mean: stay the same
Megaminx single: 32
Megaminx avg: 39
Pyraminx single: sub-1
Pyraminx avg: sub-3
Square-1 single: same
Square-1 avg: sub-11
Clock single: sub-5
Clock avg: Same
Magic single: .66
Magic avg: 0.69
Master Magic single: 1.65
Master Magic avg: 1.68
4x4 BLD: sub-3
5x5 BLD: sub-9
Multi BLD: 25/25


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 2x2 single: .50
> 2x2 avg: 1.80
> 3x3 single: Sub-5
> 4x4 single: Sub-30 By far 23 maybe
> ...



I think all of these are crazy ;_; I didn't quote the few that aren't.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I think all of these are crazy ;_; I didn't quote the few that aren't.


 
Sub9 5bld is easy, someone just needs to get a success and the WR will be like sub8.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

It might be because I know nothing about 5BLD but looking at the rankings I find that totally unbelievable.


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> 4BLD WR by Feliks or *Daniel* Shep



Fixed. This has been bothering me since I saw that post. I just couldn't let it slide. xD


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I think all of these are crazy ;_; I didn't quote the few that aren't.


 
they're random guesses that I took a minute to jot down. I didn't bother to make a graph that should tell us what the times should be because IDC. (It's very easy thought)


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 1, 2012)

Divineskulls said:


> Fixed. This has been bothering me since I saw that post. I just couldn't let it slide. xD


 
GAH. I don't know how I messed that up. Thanks much.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> I think all of these are crazy ;_; I didn't quote the few that aren't.


 
I think a lot of them are pretty accurate. Not sure what you did, as you removed sub 3 pyra average which is pretty crazy, but kept things that are way less crazy.
I think he had 2, 3, Sq1, etc accurate enough.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 1, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I think a lot of them are pretty accurate. Not sure what you did, as you removed sub 3 pyra average which is pretty crazy, but kept things that are way less crazy.
> I think he had 2, 3, Sq1, etc accurate enough.


 
To be wuite honest I put down random numbers seeing as I've been inactive in cubing news i.e. Records. When I looked at the current records after I jotted those down I was surprised(Ithought some of these might already be broken) then hesitant to post but did anyway.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 1, 2012)

OP predictions suck, just super saiyan


----------



## Hays (Jan 1, 2012)

Jaysammey777 said:


> 6x6 single: sub- 1:45
> 6x6 mean: sub 1:40



This would certainly be interesting.


----------



## samchoochiu (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone know if Feliks is losing interest in cubing? Why did he only do 1 round at his last competition?

I'm no fanboy but I kinda want feliks to stay the WR holder for 3x3, I think he deserves it


----------



## insane569 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sub 30 BLD and possibly sub 25.
26/26 MBLD 
21 FMC?


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 1, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Does anyone know if Feliks is losing interest in cubing? Why did he only do 1 round at his last competition?
> 
> I'm no fanboy but I kinda want feliks to stay the WR holder for 3x3, I think he deserves it


 
He had to go somewhere I believe.


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jan 1, 2012)

*Tjen's predictions, meh.*

*2x2 single*: 0.69
*2x2 average*: 1.75
*3x3 single*: 5.18
*3x3 average*: 7.35
*4x4 single*: 27.29
*4x4 average*: 33.60
*5x5 single*: 50.66
*5x5 average*: 55.23
*6x6 single*: 1:45.98
*6x6 mean of 3*: 1:53.27
*7x7 single*: 2:58.60
*7x7 mean of 3*: 3:10.74
*3x3 OH single*: 8.62
*3x3 OH average*: 11.76
*3x3 BLD*: 24.86
*FMC*: 22 moves
*3x3 WF single*: 29.88
*3x3 WF mean of 3*: 33.81
*Megaminx single*: 38.11
*Megaminx average*: 45.26
*Pyraminx single*: 1.93
*Pyraminx average*: 2.81
*Sq-1 single*: 8.65
*Sq-1 average*: 10.52
*Clock single*: 4.90
*Clock average*: 6.44
*Magic single*: 0.69
*Magic average*: 0.74
*Master Magic single*: 1.54
*Master Magic average*: 1.69
*4x4 BLD*: 2:30.91
*5x5 BLD*: 5:01.26
*Multi BLD*: 29/30

I have high hopes for the BLD events.


----------



## aronpm (Jan 1, 2012)

samchoochiu said:


> Does anyone know if Feliks is losing interest in cubing? Why did he only do 1 round at his last competition?
> 
> I'm no fanboy but I kinda want feliks to stay the WR holder for 3x3, I think he deserves it


 
He had to leave early to travel.

Even if someone becomes better than Feliks, they won't deserve to be WR holder? There are people getting really close to him, and I'm looking forward to seeing them get better competition results.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 1, 2012)

2x2 single: Rémi Esturoune
2x2 average: Cameron Stollery
3x3 single: Same
3x3 average: Mats Valk
4x4 single: Giovanni Contardi
4x4 average: Mats Valk
5x5 single: Feliks Zemdegs
5x5 average: Feliks Zemdegs
6x6 single: Jakub Cabaj
6x6 mean of 3: Abdelhak Kaddour
7x7 single: Feliks Zemdegs
7x7 mean of 3: Feliks Zemdegs
3x3 OH single: Michał Pleskowicz
3x3 OH average: Michał Pleskowicz
3x3 BLD: Zane Carney
FMC: No changes
3x3 WF single: Nam Yun-Su
3x3 WF mean of 3: Nam Yun-Su
Megaminx single: Oscar Roth Andersen
Megaminx average: Oscar Roth Andersen
Pyraminx single: Jules Desjardin
Pyraminx average: Jules Desjardin
Sq-1 single: No changes
Sq-1 average: Simon Crawford
Clock single: Sam Zhixiao Wang
Clock average: Sam Zhixiao Wang
Magic single: No changes
Magic average: No changes
Master Magic single: No changes
Master Magic average: No changes
4x4 BLD: Marcell Endrey
5x5 BLD: Zane Carney
Multi BLD: 27/35 Marcell Endrey


----------



## DYGH.Tjen (Jan 1, 2012)

Sheldon said:


> 2x2 single: Rémi Esturoune
> 2x2 average: Cameron Stollery
> 3x3 single: Same
> 3x3 average: Mats Valk
> ...


 
Didn't you copy and paste my list and change the times to names?  haha.


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 1, 2012)

Yes I did  Will you forgive me one day?


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2012)

222- .69 1.8
333- 5.15 6.91
444- 26.71 33.51
555- 51.00 57.51
Pyra- 1.2 3.2
OH- same and 12.50
3BF- 30.00 (sorry guys :/)
Multi- 25/25


----------



## ThomasJE (Jan 1, 2012)

AustinReed said:


> Indeed they did.
> 
> I don't think 3x3 single is going to change. 4x4 will be sub 30. 5x5 will be sub 55. 2x2 average is going down but not sub 2.
> 
> ...


 
I thought the cross only needed one move to solve, so he could look at the first couple of F2L pairs.

BTW, does anyone have the scramble for Faz's 5.66 WR?


----------



## Pro94 (Jan 1, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> I thought the cross only needed one move to solve, so he could look at the first couple of F2L pairs.
> 
> BTW, does anyone have the scramble for Faz's 5.66 WR?


 
Scramble: D2 L2 D2 R2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U B D U' L' U F' U2 L2 F'
XCross: y' R U' R d R' U R D
F2L #2: U' y' R' U R U' R' U' R
F2L #3: R U R' U2 R U' R'
F2L #4: L' U L U L' U' L
OLL: U' R' U' F U R U' R' F' R
PLL: R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U


----------



## hcfong (Jan 1, 2012)

It's going to be hard to beat Felik's 5.66 single WR for 3x3, but if anyone is going to challenge it, I think it's going to be Mats. He's the only one within a second of the current WR and has the most consistent improvement of all the top cubers. In 9 competitions in 2011, he's beaten his PB 7 times.

I'm pretty confident the 30 seconds barrier on 4x4 will be crossed.


----------



## jonlin (Jan 1, 2012)

Thompson said:


> Feliks will win everything at World Championships


 
LOL.
3x3 will stay the same.
4x4 will be sub 28
5x5 will be sub 51
6x6 will be sub 1:50


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 1, 2012)

Single solves, no averages:
2x2- sub 1.8 
3x3- sub-5.4
4x4- sub 29
5x5- sub 52
6x6- sub 1:50
OH- sub 9
BLD- sub 25
MBLD- 24/25 in 55 minutes

Winner of US Nationals: Rowe
Winner of Worlds: Rowe (sorry faz)


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2012)

Updated my predictions (but probably no one cares =P)


----------



## Piebomb (Jan 1, 2012)

Some random person will come out of nowhere and beat everyone... Lol jk


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 1, 2012)

2x2 average 1.78 by Cameron
3x3 average 7.40 Faz
4x4 single 28.xx by Faz


----------



## Divineskulls (Jan 1, 2012)

hcfong said:


> It's going to be hard to beat Felik's 5.66 single WR for 3x3, but if anyone is going to challenge it, *I think it's going to be Mats*. He's the only one within a second of the current WR and has the most consistent improvement of all the top cubers. In 9 competitions in 2011, he's beaten his PB 7 times.


I think Conny Dieckman has a lot of potential to break the WR, especially after his sub-9 average. I think he has a low 5 on his youtube channel, too(correct me if I'm wrong). He's pretty consistent, too, which gives him a chance for the average WR. 

Also, didn't Anthony Brooks get a 4.xy a while back? Ultimately, it comes down to luck, though, I think. An easy x-cross, an OLL/PLL skip, some free f2l pairs. Just my opinion.


----------



## Hershey (Jan 1, 2012)

Michal, Piti, or Feliks will sub 12 OH average.


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 1, 2012)

Hershey said:


> Michal, Piti, or Feliks will sub 12 OH average.


 

I hope for a sub-11!


----------



## cunningcuber (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, I think more and more cubers will start to to achieve sub-10 averages and Roux method will gain more users


----------



## GlowingSausage (Jan 2, 2012)

3x3 single(maybe sub 5.5): with luck maybe faz (i've got a strange feeling hes going for 3x3 single & avg lol)
3x3 avg(sub 7.5/7): faz or Cornelius dieckmann or faz(more likely faz)
4x4 single (sub 30 - sub 27): mats/faz
4x4 avg (sub 35): faz
megaminx single(sub 40): simon
pyraminx single (sub 1.5): some person with lucky scramle
i'll add more predictions later


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Jan 6, 2013)

Sorry to bump this kinda late, and I have been inactive but I wanted to remind people of what they predicted for 2012 and see if anyone was accurate. Someone make a new thread for 2013 predictions? I've been out of touch with cubing lately.


----------

